# skinney tire t-jet racers help?



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

:wave:hey racers skinney tire t-jets kinda got my attention lately and i,d like to see what 1 looks like. standard questions like what rims/ tires do ya use and such. i,m not a racer but i want to build 1 and see what the rage is all about. seems like it could be fun to see what you can squeeze out of a stock jet!any pics would be helpful and maybe some rules.:thumbsup: thanx for reading this a pic or 2 thanx joe g


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

JW S double flange rims and ind. front.And road rage silicone tires on the back.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx brownie. thats a start for me.plastic or brass?how bout a pic of a winning car.somebody.i heard under 16 ohms. mags? aftermarket shoes ya know.that kinda stuff. i did look for rules but called away.(sometime work gets in the way) thanx again i,ll bump around a lil more.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

bah!.....with double flange rims and an indie front it ain't a stock t-jet no more :freak:

Stock-type wheels/axles, ribbed rubber tires, stock Aurora mags (no tuffie or wild ones), 16-ohm or higher arm, stock gears...tweak and tune to heart's content, hit the track power to 18V minimum, then hang on tight and race! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

RRR's. either the steels, slots or narrows.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SwamperGene said:


> bah!.....with double flange rims and an indie front it ain't a stock t-jet no more :freak:
> 
> Stock-type wheels/axles, ribbed rubber tires, stock Aurora mags (no tuffie or wild ones), 16-ohm or higher arm, stock gears...tweak and tune to heart's content, hit the track power to 18V minimum, then hang on tight and race! :thumbsup:


there's lots of opinions on how stock is stock, but i kinda like SwamperGene's line of thinking. the only thing I'd change is I'd go to slip-on silicone tires. even 1:1 vintage or nostalgia racing classes use modern radial tires in many cases, i think. but yeah, the stock arm and magnets are good enough when you mix and match a few to get a set that likes each other... and the stock wheels and axles ensure that you really have to DRIVE the car...

--rick


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> bah!.....with double flange rims and an indie front it ain't a stock t-jet no more :freak:
> 
> Stock-type wheels/axles, ribbed rubber tires, stock Aurora mags (no tuffie or wild ones), 16-ohm or higher arm, stock gears...tweak and tune to heart's content, hit the track power to 18V minimum, then hang on tight and race! :thumbsup:


Nobody said stock they said skinny tire


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

joegri said:


> :. seems like it could be fun to see what you can squeeze out of a stock jet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

SwamperGene said:


> bah!.....with double flange rims and an indie front it ain't a stock t-jet no more :freak:
> 
> Stock-type wheels/axles, ribbed rubber tires, stock Aurora mags (no tuffie or wild ones), 16-ohm or higher arm, stock gears...tweak and tune to heart's content, hit the track power to 18V minimum, then hang on tight and race! :thumbsup:





ParkRNDL said:


> there's lots of opinions on how stock is stock, but i kinda like SwamperGene's line of thinking. the only thing I'd change is I'd go to slip-on silicone tires. even 1:1 vintage or nostalgia racing classes use modern radial tires in many cases, i think. but yeah, the stock arm and magnets are good enough when you mix and match a few to get a set that likes each other... and the stock wheels and axles ensure that you really have to DRIVE the car...
> 
> --rick


Got to agree with Gene and Rick here. This is how we race them at my basement track.

Randy.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

*...TYCOS...*



(just beatin' NTx to the punch)


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*yes*

after getting spankity wanked crank shanked i believe a matched set of magnets,a balanced christmas tree arm and crazy glue some silcons on the original wheels is cool reference.Now i run the double flange rims out to the 1.085 max with spacer for the front axle but its still a great time(driving).
Bart


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

here are some southern 500 cars


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

ok it,s getting a lil clearer now.thanx bart for the width of axel/ rim set up.and mahorsc for posting an example.i guess its what club you run in.i did see no tuffy mags and flame thrower series mags. under 16 ohm arms.as far as stock mags are concerned i can see where a magnet matcher would come in handy! i,ve tried a method of counting how many bb,s a mag can pick up but soon found out that isn,t very accurate.can you make a 16 ohm arm spin up good with old mags? maybe if the mags were matched.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

harbor freight sells a small scale with a clear cover it works great to match magnets just make 2 marks on cover to set magnets in the same place ea time 
it reads neg numbers to 1 decimal point works great
i have 2 other magnet check that i don't use anymore 




joegri said:


> ok it,s getting a lil clearer now.thanx bart for the width of axel/ rim set up.and mahorsc for posting an example.i guess its what club you run in.i did see no tuffy mags and flame thrower series mags. under 16 ohm arms.as far as stock mags are concerned i can see where a magnet matcher would come in handy! i,ve tried a method of counting how many bb,s a mag can pick up but soon found out that isn,t very accurate.can you make a 16 ohm arm spin up good with old mags? maybe if the mags were matched.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

joegri said:


> ok it,s getting a lil clearer now.thanx bart for the width of axel/ rim set up.and mahorsc for posting an example.i guess its what club you run in.i did see no tuffy mags and flame thrower series mags. under 16 ohm arms.as far as stock mags are concerned i can see where a magnet matcher would come in handy! i,ve tried a method of counting how many bb,s a mag can pick up but soon found out that isn,t very accurate.can you make a 16 ohm arm spin up good with old mags? maybe if the mags were matched.


Joe a stock T-Jet can be made to run amazingly fast. We used to run our paper dirt mods *box stock* with AFX wheels/axles and they were running within five 10ths of a full blow Fray car at that time....all for about $20.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx gene and mahorsc.i think i remember a thread about the scale from hf as a mag matcher. cuz i,m not in a club and not around other racers ya dont get a chance to see others cars screamin down the trak and seeing what they did but this site is the next best thing.thanx for adding in boyz!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

heres the first s t t-jet i,ve built.i,m diggin how it does,nt get around the very good.i,ve tried sanding down the tires to get to some fresher rubber but that does,nt work that good.i did notice it (crabs) down the trak so ,there is something going on there.i think the next thing is to save my pennies and get a magnet matcher. that i believe is key to makin the lil motor turn up RPM,S.but it is fun to drive slippin and slidin round the trak.it,s all about the tires i think. if you can find some good ones.i,ll maybe take this apart and start again this time paying more attention to tuneing.and new stock parts.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

ooopppss think i posted in the wrong thread! sorry bout that.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea man they are fun!!! I sent eastsidejohnny who just started a thread in race events and he matched a bunch I sent him for a buck a pair!!!!

Send mhim a pm and get a bunch together and he will help you out by zapping and numbering them too.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow joe 65 thanx for that! think i will.


----------



## 2racer (Jun 15, 2008)

stock or any T jets are way more fun than a magnet car afx or tyco


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

2racer said:


> stock or any T jets are way more fun than a magnet car afx or tyco


Without a doubt.:dude:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

2racer said:


> stock or any T jets are way more fun than a magnet car afx or tyco





Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Without a doubt.:dude:


And thus was war begun... :freak: :freak:


----------

